# HELP...need a Kuhn GMD 600 Manual



## gdutson (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone have (or know where I can find) an operators manual for a Kuhn GMD 600 disc mower? I have searched the internet for hours now and cannot find anything except dead links. A scan or xerox would be great but if you have manual collecting dust I would love that too.

Any help would be appreciated!!!









Thx,

Greg


----------



## midniteplowboyy (Jul 1, 2010)

What problems are you having with it?


----------



## gdutson (Nov 12, 2009)

midniteplowboyy said:


> What problems are you having with it?


I just got a used one. Transitioning from a NH Haybine. I am having trouble hooking it up and getting the lower bars on the 3 pt to be level. I have to have the inside bar in its lowest position while the outside bar is almost at the highest adjustment. Is 3 pt down pressure required with this attachment? Is the correct hookup procedure to hook it up to the 3 pt while in the mower is in the down (horizontal) position of with it in the travel position?

Thx.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

gdutson said:


> Does anyone have (or know where I can find) an operators or service manual for a Kuhn GMD 600 disc mower? I have searched the internet for hours now and cannot find anything except dead links. A scan or xerox would be great but if you have manual collecting dust I would love that too.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!!
> 
> ...


Search ebay & if it was me I'd save the search & they'll send you emails daily of new listings. I've found lots of manuals that way.

Lew


----------



## gdutson (Nov 12, 2009)

lewbest said:


> Search ebay & if it was me I'd save the search & they'll send you emails daily of new listings. I've found lots of manuals that way.
> 
> Lew


Thanks Lew...ya, I found a "service and repair manual" on eBay UK and I am looking for the "operators manual".

Greg


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Here's one: Kuhn GMD 600G II, 700G II, 800 G II, HD etc. Disc Mower operators

Mike


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Did you find a manual? If not, send me a pm with your email address and i can send you a copy tonight.

grouch...


----------



## gdutson (Nov 12, 2009)

I PM'd you just now. Let me know if you don't receive it.

Thanks...Greg


----------



## gdutson (Nov 12, 2009)

Got it grouchy...I owe you a cold one.

Greg


----------



## billym (Aug 30, 2011)

The service manual that you bought from the uk , was it pretty detailed about taking the mower apart and reassembling. Thanks BM


----------



## JustInTime (Dec 30, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I picked up a used Kuhn GMD 600 disc mower and I'm pretty new to this type of mower and would like to review an owners manual for it. Does anyone have a source for a manual, so far I can only find dead links like the original poster ran into.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Look for a JD 265. Should be easier to find and it's the same machine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere-Operators-Manual-for-Rotary-Disk-Mowers-265-275/391907828658?hash=item5b3f86e3b2:g:VkoAAOSwvEZZ5Jzi

Regards, Mike


----------



## jd-tom (Jun 15, 2010)

markskd said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I picked up a used Kuhn GMD 600 disc mower and I'm pretty new to this type of mower and would like to review an owners manual for it. Does anyone have a source for a manual, so far I can only find dead links like the original poster ran into.


I have what you are looking for. I sent you a PM.


----------

